# Question for you AR ( 10 )gurus



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have very little knowledge in the A.R. field. Only that my son borrowed a very good friend of ours one weekend and he has been wanting one since. He has a tikka now, JJ needs a new riffle and likes the tikka, so may as well only buy one gun, lol. 

My question is this? What type is easy to operate, easy to maintain and something he can improve on as he ages or wants too. He will need to be able to cover 300 yrds pretty easy. He wants it in a .308. There are so many options idk where to begin. Also do the A.R. require a specific optic? 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Will it just be for hunting purposes? mainly deer size game?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes mainly for hunting, deer, possibly out west animals in the near future


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It'll make him strong! The AR10 is great, but an absolute boat anchor.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Agree, the one he used was a RRA, still weighed 8 or 9 lbs?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> Agree, the one he used was a RRA, still weighed 8 or 9 lbs?


For sure. I wouldn't bother with building one. Buy a rock river and be done with it. They make a great rifle. 

You could do a few upgrades to it, like a geissele trigger which would really make it a quality hunting rifle. You'll be in it a pretty penny for sure.

I contemplated an AR-10 for a long time, and at the end of the day, I bought a BAR in .308... and it's a boat anchor. Lol.

I want a tikka now.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

AR Schmay R....LOL


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Speaking of heavy...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Stable too...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Every time I think about building an AR10, I always end up looking at the Ruger Gunsite Scout. I know it's not apples and oranges. And then I start looking at the M1A Socom.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Guess I'm a fan....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Stick with a full rifle. Don't build one. Stick with the DPMS standard or Armalite standard. 

Mine is a DPMS LR-308 with a 16" barrel. Have no problem taking shots out to 300 yards. It's the top rifle. I've turned it into my pig night hunter with the night scope now though.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Most of the AR10s are good rifles, all of the regular big names produce a reliable, quality rifle, LWRC, GA Precision, Sig Sauer, Bushmaster, DPMS, Rock River Arms, Smith & Wesson and so on.
You can buy a basic rifle starting around $1200-$1400.00, e.g. DPMS Panther Lite or S&W M&P 10.
The high end rifles can get pricey, the LWRC REPR Fluted is damned nice and better be at $3500+

All of them are easy to operate and maintain, and all are easily modifiable with whatever AR10 compatible add-ons his heart could desire.

300 yards, you're not even stretching this rifle/caliber legs yet, anyone can shoot these to 300.
600 target shooting with iron sights is easily accomplished, and you can go 800+.

As for optics, any regular or .308 specific optic, on just about any picatinny compatible mount.







Sheeez guys, the answer to all of this is just to... Buy them all, after all one can never have enough rifles in .308.
I've three so far, and an AR10 is next.
Saiga.ver-21.308
Savage, 116/FCSS Weather Warrior .308
Springfield Arms M1A, Standard .308


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> and all are easily modifiable with whatever AR10 compatible add-ons his heart could desire.


This is where you can get into trouble with the .308 platform AR. There is no standard like the AR-15 rifle. So a lot of parts are NOT interchangeable!!!!! Many companies have proprietary magazines etc... 

If whatever rifle you choose will accept the Armalite or DPMS magazines and those standard parts, they seem to be the most prevalent out there. There is even a new and old version of the DPMS lowers out there etc... in the .308 AR platform world. 

But if you stick with a complete rifle and look to make sure the mags are plentiful and available, go with any of the name brand guys out there and it will be just fine. Just understand that parts are not as interchangeable like a standard AR-15 pattern rifle.

Jason, if you and your boys want to come try out the LR-308, I'm sure we can arrange it. They can even use the day/night scope and you can view what they are looking at on my cell phone!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> This is where you can get into trouble with the .308 platform AR. There is no standard like the AR-15 rifle. So a lot of parts are NOT interchangeable!!!!! Many companies have proprietary magazines etc...
> 
> 
> 
> Jason, if you and your boys want to come try out the LR-308, I'm sure we can arrange it. They can even use the day/night scope and you can view what they are looking at on my cell phone!


You're correct, there are proprietary parts and other differences between various manufacturers.
E.g. various mags, trigger pin size, barrel threading, free float forearm mounts, piston or DI and etc.
I take it for granted that people are aware enough to know what they have and what they need, e.g. what threading they need to match for a new comp/brake for instance or if their rifle will take a PMag.
If they don't, they should ask, even with _standardized_ AR15s.

Lots more great makes/models out there than just DPMS and Armalite, don't be limited in your search.

Great offer right there, to try out the LR308, take TP up on it.
DPMS is oft under rated for many things, but their AR10s are good stuff.
Look around and I bet you find one On-Sale for Christmas.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

This similar to the one you have Jon?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Check academy Jaster , DPMS LR 308 like tp has around 700.00. I'm very happy with mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

That picture above is oke my son sent of there supposed black friday sale


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

That's it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Like John said they are boat anchors. I was going to ask if you ever thought about a 6.5 Grendel (Ar-15) platform until you stated yall might hunt out west.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

jaster said:


> This similar to the one you have Jon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



The sportical version does not have Forward Assist or a dust cover. But other than that, it's basically the same rifle as mine! Personally as a hunting rifle I like having forward assist in case I want to wait to chamber a round until I'm in the stand. It can help lessen the noise of getting the round to seat without slamming it home!

And you don't have to limit yourself to the brands DMPS or Armalite. But check to see if they use their standards. A lot of manufactures out there use those two standards since they seem to be popular and some of the first to the masses in the .308 AR world. Makes getting magazines easy when the standard Magpul ones are available at places like Academy etc...


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll second the AR-15 platform. The 6.5 in either Grendel or Creedmore is a better choice than an overweight .308. Check the reviews on the 6.5...........


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

woody said:


> I'll second the AR-15 platform. The 6.5 in either Grendel or Creedmore is a better choice than an overweight .308. Check the reviews on the 6.5...........


6.5 Creedmoor is the AR 10 platform... The only downside to the 6.5 Grendel is the ammo is ungodly expensive


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

I jumped in early but no regrets . AP4 .7.62 / .308 - DPMS Zeiss 3-9x50 , RRA modified 2Lb varmint trigger
sub 1" groups with Remington Corbon pictured under rife
I like the 308 , my custom built Leupold 7.62 Kalashnikov is also very accurate with its 2 1/2 Lb trigger


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Instead of .308 mybe consider the 6.8spc. Very capble round at 300+ Yards. Its built off the AR15 platform which makes it about 3-4lbs lighter. I had one for my kids before going all 300blk and it was lights out. Every deer we shot with it died in its tracks. Just a suggestion. Its a much more managable gun and round for a kid/youth. The 300blk is a good round as well but 300yds is pushing it for effectiveness.


Here is a 6.8 kill. 
https://youtu.be/Z2JSgQ5Vwnk


----------

